# NAP Centerrest Flipper



## Scum Frog (Dec 20, 2006)

I use the rest as is and did not modify the arm.


----------



## Ka-Bar (Jan 14, 2007)

> I use the rest as is and did not modify the arm.


Same here. Although, once I get everything set up I cut off the extra threaded section that sticks out from the riser. I just hit it with a Dremel cuttoff wheel and touch it up with a black permanent marker or paint. 










BTW-In the 80's & 90's I used this similar NAP design on my old PSE's. In fact, the same one has been on one of my bows since '89 and still works flawlessly-


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Ka-Bar,

For many years I have used the NAP Flipper II rest (the top one pictured in your post on this thread).....

Only modification I make is to cut-off about a 1/4" of the flipper-arm, so that it does not extend past the outside edge of my arrow-shaft.....get slightly better feather-clearance that way, also.....

Simple, strong, reliable rest.....hard to beat for hunting! :thumbs_up


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

*Nap Flipper*

do you guys put any thing on the flipper to keep the arrow from making a noise when you draw


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

For practice, in the off season, I have just cut the flipper arm to the outside edge of the shaft.

For my hunting set up, I've left the flipper arm a little long, and then taken needle nose pliars and bent the end up just a hair (a little upward curl) to help contain the shaft. I also wrapped the flipper arm with one wrap of duck tape, which seems to quiet the draw a little. Of course they come with a little wrap of felt for the same purpose I think.

I also put some felt on the head of the flipper, again to kill any noise. I think I've had every mishap with deer at one time or another, to include having a deer detect the noise of the arrow being draw. So I'm kind of a noise nut.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

I use the felt that comes with for quieting. Snip a tad bit off the teflon arm end as previously stated. Rotate arm slight up for your taste in keeping arrow against the rest, preferably the least amount you can get away with. Still one of the best rests available for fingers i've tried. Hard to knock out of tune with rough handling out huntin'.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*My two cents*

1-cut off end so it won't stick past arrow side
2-used the felt that came with it
3-bent the wire in the middle a little to keep the arrow on better. Hard to slip off.


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*I had to cut the button down*

I couldn't get good clearance (vanes on ICSs) so I trimmed the top half of the button off. If I could find the low profile head they made for a while, that would work as well. I didn't trim the wire, but will do so this year.

GregS


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

To prevent the arrow from falling off the rest, I have one of those old arrow holders for finger style shooting rests, that I bought almost 20 years ago. For the rest, no modification whatsoever. I do use the felt strips provided to make the rest quieter when drawing.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

gregs said:


> I didn't trim the wire, but will do so this year.
> 
> GregS


I trimmed at all my plunger rests the wire and it works great. For more silence I glue on a pice of felt on the button head.


----------



## Flip35 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Flipper*

I use the Centerrest Flipper and I love it. Simple, nothing to adjust really, and when you break one (If you do) you can just pull the rest off and put a new one on, and don't have to re-adjust. I went to a hobby store and got some black sticky-back felt and put it on my riser around the rest and on the shelf in case the arrow comes off the rest in a hunting situation, it won't make any noise. It seems to work well and hasn't affected my shooting at all. Just an idea.


----------

